# De Bijland



## Speedfisher (29. April 2008)

Hey!
Ich wollt mal fragen wie und was ihr so am Bijalndsee fangt! Wenn ich und Kollegen da waren haben wir NICHTS außer Köderfische gefangen, obwohl der See ja mit dem Rhein verbunden ist-wo wir immer sehr gut fangen! Habt ihr Tipps? Auf was soll ich es versuchen? Wie angelt ihr dort?Was fangt ihr?
Übrigens:Ich war Samstag dort und im Uferbereich waren hunderte von Brassen zum laichen...
Naja dann postet mal schön! 
Danke im Vorraus!
Lg,
Dennis


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: De Bijland*

Hallo Speedfisher!#h
Kenne de Bijland ganz gut. Kein schlechtes Gewässer, aber über die letzten Jahre im Bereich Raubfisch speziell Zander durch zu hohen Angeldruck:rrapide schlechter geworden.
Die Durchschnittsgröße von Hecht und Zander ist stark gesunken.

Falls Ihr dort Schleppangeln praktizieren wollt kauft keine teuren Wobbler, ist n echtes
Hängerloch! #q

Rund um die 2 kleinen Inseln sind gute Aalfänge möglich.

Hoffe Dir ein bisschen geholfen zu haben
Gruß Walleyehunter69


----------



## erhanovic (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: De Bijland*

De Bijland :l ach jaaaaa

Die Bijland ist ein top gewässer für Hecht und besonders für Hecht .Rotaugen , Rotfeder und Aale gibt es dort unheimlich viele Aale kann man da überlisten wo äste übers wasser hängen besonders gut beide seiten der einfahrt .
Naja Nächste woche gehts wieder lo dahin und auf gut glück einen schönen zander überlisten zu können .


Lg
erhanovic
#h


----------



## CarpFischer94 (28. April 2012)

*AW: De Bijland*

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte mich auch mal erkundigen was man dort gut fangen kann, insbesondere Raubfische und wo man die Angelkarte kaufen kann?
Das wär das erste mal das ich in Holland angel.
Wir würden von einem Boot aus angeln gibt es da noch besondere Dinge die wir beachten müssen?

Ps. Ich habe mich auch mal nach dem Rhederlaag erkundigt und wollte wissen welches der beiden Gewässer besser ist?

Danke im Vorraus

MfG Ein Petrijünger


----------



## zorra (28. April 2012)

*AW: De Bijland*



CarpFischer94 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich wollte mich auch mal erkundigen was man dort gut fangen kann, insbesondere Raubfische und wo man die Angelkarte kaufen kann?
> Das wär das erste mal das ich in Holland angel.
> Wir würden von einem Boot aus angeln gibt es da noch besondere Dinge die wir beachten müssen?
> ...


----------



## blaze (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: De Bijland*

Hallo zusammen,
wir sind auf einem Campingplatz an dem See. Weiß jemand etwas aktuelles was man für eine Erlaubnis tun muss?

Gibt es die Möglichkeit vor Ort eine Karte zu erwerben?


----------



## mr-echolot (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: De Bijland*



Walleyehunter69 schrieb:


> Hallo Speedfisher!#h
> Kenne de Bijland ganz gut. Kein schlechtes Gewässer, aber über die letzten Jahre im Bereich Raubfisch speziell Zander durch zu hohen Angeldruck:rrapide schlechter geworden.
> Die Durchschnittsgröße von Hecht und Zander ist stark gesunken.
> 
> ...



Aalfänge!!! ,der Aal ist in Holland ganzjährig geschützt,last euch nicht erwischen,sonst wird es Teuer.
Gr. mr-echolot


----------



## HAPE-1909 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: De Bijland*

Und die Aussage war von 2008. Zu  der Zeit war der Aal - meines Wissens - noch nicht zu.


----------

